# Leonardo DiCaprio and Kelly Rohrbach are spotted hand-in-hand while taking a romantic stroll in Midtown, New York City - September 27,2015 (25x)



## Mandalorianer (28 Sep. 2015)

(Insgesamt 25 Dateien, 45.983.253 Bytes = 43,85 MiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4p (von 2012-10-14)​


----------



## MichelleRenee (30 Sep. 2015)

Thanks for Leo! :thumbup:


----------



## roxcafe (7 Okt. 2015)

Oh Leonardo   thanks for sharing


----------

